# Catching Baitfish



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

What is a good time of year to catch baitfish? I just purchased a trap and a 6' cast net and want to catch some bait.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Where ya talking about? Th fall is great to catch mullett in Hatteras.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What kind of bait are you looking for?? The mullet should be coming out of the mud in the creeks in another wk or two.. And should be able to catch some "bullgugens" with that trap you got.. As I said before what kind of bait??


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I want to catch mullet, pinfish, and mud minnows.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Forgot to mention menhaden. I like to fish with live bait


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pinfish are easy to catch, just try not to catch them and you'll have a bucketful in no time.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha emanuel i have dealt with that before. Down at the harbor in oregon inlet I think it was every 100 pinfish i would get a bluefish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Many of the creeks here in Hatteras are packed with pinfish and small menhaden in the summer..


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info y'all.....I can't wait for the weather to clear up and warm up...its time to go fishin!


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm plannin' a trip and I was wonderin' what is a good shrimp bait that can draw shrimp to a specific area so I can cast net them. Thanks


----------



## DD (Jan 11, 2003)

I think most of the baiting and cast netting for live shrimp is done in S.C.. Most anything you throw,in my experience,draws pinfish..


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Well I know that they live where I'm goin because its on the NC/ SC border and I've seen them many times in the canal I just wanted to see if there was a mix or something that could draw them to a specific area.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Not sure about any kind of bait to throw for shrimp but if you go at night try around lighted piers... the shrimp are drawn to the light.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks, I think I found what I was lookin for. Corn meal balls with peanut butter or clay to hold the corn meal together.


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

I don't remember the sight, but it gave a recipe for shrip bait of fish meal, corn meal, mud and water mixed together to form a thick heavy ball. That was then dropped in the water and given an hour or so to sit and then they would go back and cast a net over the area of the bait ball. 
Also saw a similiar mixture used on hand on history show about shrimping.

Good Luck


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

Corn Meal has Balls??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I just talked to a couple of folks last night,who,kindly,gave us some shrimp..  They said they used bone meal and clay packed into a ball.. Would drop it next to a stake that marked it,then after the bone meal did it's job they would come back to the stake and throw the castnet down current where the shrimp were on the chum and WALLA,they had a cooler full of the rascals in no time,acording to them. I believe them,cause I'm gonna eat some of em..  
BTW,they also told me you had to have some kind of SC license to throw the net,they are from NC and said only thier bud from SC could throw it..


----------

